

Facebook CIO Says Custom Software Key to Productivity - nradov
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2015/02/23/the-morning-download-facebook-cio-says-custom-software-key-to-productivity/

======
mtmail
Misleading title.

Based on the article content, a single quoted sentence, the CIO doesn't say
that.

